# Disney Boardwalk/Beach Club Villas (2 BR)



## chakazullo (May 8, 2008)

I'm actually just looking to rent them, but I am finding it VERY hard to find vacancy for a full week.  I see some ads for 4 days or 5 days, but very few of those as well.

Even checking vacancy on the Disney website, they all seem to be booked.  How far in advance should I start looking to book one of these 2 BR units.  I need the full 2 BR, because of 2 kids, and I want to stay in the park.

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MouseFan71 (May 8, 2008)

Try the Disney Discussion Boards at www.disboards.com and scroll down to DVC Rent/Trade, you may find what your looking for or you can post the week and resort you want and owners will respond if they have inventory.   Good luck.


----------



## rsackett (May 8, 2008)

chakazullo said:


> I'm actually just looking to rent them, but I am finding it VERY hard to find vacancy for a full week.  I see some ads for 4 days or 5 days, but very few of those as well.....



Most DVC members do not use their points for Friday or Saturday night stays.  They feel it takes too many points, and is not a good value.  If staying over a weekend most will pay for a room rather than use points.

This discussion would get more/better responce in the Florida or Other Timeshares forums.

Ray


----------



## dougef (May 8, 2008)

rsackett said:


> This discussion would get more/better responce in the Florida or Other Timeshares forums.
> 
> Ray


Yes - wondering why this is in the Marriott section.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 8, 2008)

chakazullo said:


> I'm actually just looking to rent them, but I am finding it VERY hard to find vacancy for a full week.  I see some ads for 4 days or 5 days, but very few of those as well.
> 
> Even checking vacancy on the Disney website, they all seem to be booked.  How far in advance should I start looking to book one of these 2 BR units.  I need the full 2 BR, because of 2 kids, and I want to stay in the park.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.



What time frame are you looking to rent? If its for the summer, you might as well start looking at Saratoga and Old Key West. 2 bedrooms at both of those resorts were gone months ago.


----------



## laxmom (May 9, 2008)

You might think about a 1 bedroom at OKW.  I hear that they are bigger than the standard DVC 1 bedroom.  One of those might work.  We are staying there in July with 2 kids and an air mattress.


----------



## Lisa P (May 9, 2008)

If you are looking far enough in advance, consider renting a 1BR at the Villas at Animal Kingdom Lodge.  This DVC will have 1BRs with a regular-sized sleeper sofa that sleeps 2 and a pull-out sleeper chair that sleeps 1.  So it may work better for you if your kids don't sleep in the same bed.

The air mattress idea is a good one - we've done that too.  If you'll have limited space for this while traveling, consider picking one up in Orlando at a Super Walmart ~$20.  Old Key West's 1BR is similar in size to offsite timeshares - the other DVC 1BRs are considerably smaller so the air mattress will take up most of the remaining floorspace once the LR sleeper sofa is pulled out.  But it's an option if you really want to stay at a Disney resort.

You'll have the best chance of securing your desired rental from an owner if you post your interest on the DisBoards.com Rent/Trade forum, 7-11 months ahead of travel.  HTH!


----------



## SDKath (May 9, 2008)

I tried to book a BCV week for my family in a 1BR in February for October.  I was waitlisted for 5 of the 7 days!  The lady told me that BCV is the most in demand and smallest resort and therefore availability is very slim for the rest of 2008.  

I think you need to plan the maximum time, which is 11 months out.  That way you can find someone who owns points there to book it for you at the 11 month mark!

Otherwise it just fills up.  BWV has a bit better availability but not by much.  AKV is also almost completely booked up as it's new and very popular right now.  Good luck!

Katherine


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 10, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I tried to book a BCV week for my family in a 1BR in February for October.  I was waitlisted for 5 of the 7 days!  The lady told me that BCV is the most in demand and smallest resort and therefore availability is very slim for the rest of 2008.
> 
> I think you need to plan the maximum time, which is 11 months out.  That way you can find someone who owns points there to book it for you at the 11 month mark!
> 
> ...




We got a BCV 2br for Thurs-Mon of MLK weekend and the whole BC hotel & villas were packed! One call no waitlist. Would I try in October? it's F&W so high popularity for BCV & BWV because of the ability to walk to Epcot.

 It's the same for VWL for Xmas decoration time(mid Nov-December). I got VWL for May off the waitlist (I think it took a month).

I think AKV will get easier once the Kidani complex opens up next year. But I think if you want concierge or value rooms you will need the 11 month window.

If you want BCV, BWV in October or VWL in December like SDKath said you need to use the 11 month mark.


----------

